# Festool MFT - Incra



## Ron Nainby (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi, I am retired & a hobbyist ... but never seem to have much time to get into the workshop/garage.

I have a Festool Multi Function Table & also An Incra Fence Kit Which I hope to set up with an insert table as a router table for a De Walt 621 Router.

I will have to attach a platform to mount the Incra Fence But at the moment Trying to "nut it all out" is as far as I have got.

Has anybody any suggestions regarding making & attaching a platform - which obviously will need some external support leg/s?

Regards Ron


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ron and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Ron. Glad you are here.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Ron.

I've also got the MFT ( the /3 model) which I purchased primarily to rout Dado's. The tabelsaw method scares me.

Are you saying that you want to drop the router into the MFT? Others have done it, and I've seen some pictures, but I think you would want to get the leg braces offered as options for the MFT/3. If they will fit your older model. And you still might trouble with stability. Considering the size and weight of work done on a genuine router table. 

Why don't you pop a question off the folks at the Festool website about this project?

Gary Curtis


----------



## smeggy (Jan 26, 2011)

If I get time tomorrow I'll be cutting a hole in my mft/3 to mount my festool 1400 router in there. I don't have the leg braces yet so for now I might use it with the legs folded and sat on a pair of heavy duty steel saw horses for stability. The only downside to using the mft is the perforated mdf top, not too slick and bowed wood may catch on the holes if I'm not careful but that shouldn't be much of a problem as far as I can see. It'll certainly be a substantial sized router table and bigger than most commercial ones available.


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

There are about 30 or so posts right now on the Festool Owners Group forum relating to this specific application. It is one long thread under the heading ROUTER TABLE ?

Including some great photos of INCRA accessories mounted into an MFT/3 table. I have the leg braces for my MFT but probably could do without them. I don't do any heavy pushing that would rack the top. And I agree with your concerns about work hanging up on the edges of the perforations.


----------

